# Lightning, Hail, Oceans of Rain and 3.5 miles to camp!



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

What an eventful weekend in the Uintas! If any of you hunted the Uintas this weekend you'll know just what I'm talking about! Nice mornings, afternoon he!!, and drenched camo, boots, blisters, and welts from that hail storm! 3.5 miles in and we were pinned down for 5 hours due to the lightning storm, monsoonal rain, and hail the size of golf balls. 

What does everyone do here when your not even close to shelter? Do you get under a tree anyway to seek shelter from the rain (I realize your not supposed to be by a tree)? Both times me and my buddy were on the move I found downed tree's that I got underneath and put my bow and rest about 10 yards away from me. I've heard to curl up in a ball or lay flat or get in the shortest tree's you can find and stay away from the tall tree's but to me you are not safe ANYWHERE! 

Was it smart to get under a fallen tree? I figure if it's gonna strike it would hit the fallen tree above and shelter me with that 6-12" of space above me to the downed tree, or am I mistaken?

All in all though, we seen about 50 head of elk, 2 bulls, 2 deer. Also what does everyone do to prevent heel blisters? I hear panty hose works wonders...is it true?


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

We were at Soapstone this weekend and nothing, no rain, no hail or lighting. Saw some does and moose that was it, oh yes a lot of campers.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I too was in the Soapstone area and only had a brief rain storm....saw a pile of campers, 1 cow elk, and a handful of does...did I mention we saw some campers?

I did run into a couple out for a walk/atv ride (on a non-atv road) who moments before passing me said this:

Husband:"We just saw what we think is a mountain lion. Tan, long tail, about the height of a big dog"
Wife: "No, I think it was a cougar."
Husband: "Are you sure? I'm pretty sure it was a mountain lion."
Wife: "Do cougars live around here?"
Me: "Actually, they are one in the same..." complex looks and "really?" from both of them.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, lots of campers, atv'ers, horseback riders but never did see anybody back in the woods hunting. I was hunting the North Slope near Lonetree and it was quite the storm, 3" of hail within 5 minutes (if that).


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I was on the north slope and experienced the same storms as you--it was a treat!!--I think if you can get off the high ground and hunker down that is the best option. I threw up my tent and held out the storms, my tent sitting next to several big trees in low area next to a creek, with aluminum poles, bow sitting next to me. I honestly think if you can get down and under something that is the best option. With lightning I kind of think that if it is your time then its going to happen--ya just hope it doesn't!

As for your blisters the best thing to do is get good fitting boots, if you did less than 10 miles and you have blisters you need different boots that is unless you were not wearing wool socks. Are you wearing wool socks? You need to have high quality mid weight 100% merino wool socks--no blends. Smart wool or some other quality brand merino wool. If you are using wool socks and cannot aford new better fitting boots then I would try mole skin. duct tape it to your blister area. You can get mole skin at walmart or any outdoor retailer. I did 18 miles over the weekend and don't even have any hot spots and my boots were wet through a lot of the time. Quality boots with quality wool socks


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it's just my boots honestly, they are like 20 years old, nice boots, but I think the heel support has finally given out (left boot is crinkled in now at top of the heel). I'm gonna have to get another set of good quality boots...Suggestions? Also, I've never used wool socks before (except in the winter while wading), it's always been straight up cotton socks. I'll have to try wool socks and get some of that mole skin...Thanks for the tip Airborne!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I always heard you want to get under a canopy of trees in a low area. You just don't want to be under a lone tree in a meadow. I had the same experience. I got out friday night, I back packed in by myself. I got set up, then went to the edge of a meadow, Kicked back under a tree and watched the gods go at it while sipping a bit of whiskey. I loved every second of it. My buddy was down at base camp, and when I got back the next after noon he said, Dude, you are either the baddest mother ****er I've ever met or the craziest son of a ****. He said I saw a cloud of death over the area you were at, and lighting bolt after lighting bolt. lol


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have two pairs of hunting boots:

Meindl Perfekt Hikers from Cabelas, a good all around boot, very comfortable, a little heavy for my taste but a quality boot made in Germany, although I hear the ones not sold in Cabelas are of a higher quality but that is unconfirmed.

New Balance 1500 rainier, another good boot, is light weight and what I wear most of the time during the bowhunt, a little stiff on the ankle support. I think this model has been discontinued.

There are a bunch of good boots out there but you get what you pay for. Plan on spending over $150 for a good pair. I would stay away from Danner's--I have had two pair and they were both junk.

Good luck on the north slope--I will be back next weekend, hopefully less rain this time


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was on the North Slope Saturday picking up litter. When the lightning started I high-tailed it for Evanston. By the time I got to Hilliard Flat it was hailing. The lightning was about as bad as I ever seen it. I went up yesterday hoping it rained enough to make the mushrooms pop and it looked as though the Slope didn't get much rain. Also noted there weren't too many deer hunters parked along the roads.

I've been wearing Cabelas Meindl boots for backpacking since they first started selling them. They are real comfortable and require no break-in. I wear light silk or poly-pro liners and then a medium weight sock, of anything but cotton, over the liners.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Lighting, rain! Been there before. I always thought I would take may chances of having lightning hit the tree rather than be beaten to death by hail. Anyway, I am a beleiver in good socks. It is worth getting some $10-15 a pair socks that fit well. I like the Cabelas Outifitters, heavy, medium, or light, depending on weather.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2nd worse lightning storm I have been caught in was on an end-to-end hike of the High Uintas. My tent poles were broken by the hail with 20 miles, 2 nights, left to go in the trip:










I don't know of a safe place in a lightning storm when up in the high country. I try to get on a big dry log, keep my feet together, and pray.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I try to get into a dense patch of pines and hole up under a short tree with a thick canopy. I also wear Meindl boots and light wool socks. I slather my Perfekt Hunters with Obenhauf's Heavy Duty LP a few days before the hunt. I've never gotten wet feet, even in thick snow.

https://www.obenaufs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=30


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The 2nd worse lightning storm I have been caught in was on an end-to-end hike of the High Uintas. My tent poles were broken by the hail with 20 miles, 2 nights, left to go in the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What basin is that? Gilbert/Beaver Creek? Henry's Fork? It looks very familiar like Cliff Lake.

Boots...well I decided to purchase these last night:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1208037&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1208037;cat105543180

Gotta love the 2.4 lbs./pair compared to my old pair of [email protected]#$ stompers that weighed like 2-3 lbs. each. Also purchased some merino wool socks so we'll see how they work out. Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> ................................ I slather my Perfekt Hunters with Obenhauf's Heavy Duty LP a few days before the hunt. I've never gotten wet feet, even in thick snow.
> .......................................quote]
> 
> I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> ...........................
> What basin is that? Gilbert/Beaver Creek? Henry's Fork? It looks very familiar like Cliff Lake.
> 
> Boots...well I decided to purchase these last night:
> ...


Which Cliff Lake? I know of 3 in the Uintas. It's Deadhorse Lake.

Looks like a nice pair of boots. Keep us posted.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The weather got a little dicey up by Strawberry as well. I finally decided I had had enough lightning and decided to book it down off the mountain. By the time I got down to the Forest Service Trail, it had started to blow over so I turned around and headed right back up :roll: . 

For blisters, a pair of poly sock liners and a quality sock work wonders. I really like Thorlo socks. 

For lightning, squat on the balls of your feet under an even canopy of trees--an isolated tall tree, open field, or ridgeline are dangerous places to be when the lightning starts striking all around you. I honestly think being stuck in a lightning storm is one of the more alarming outdoor experiences one can have. Glad you made it out safe. :shock:


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

> Which Cliff Lake? I know of 3 in the Uintas. It's Deadhorse Lake.


Cliff Lake up Henry's Fork at the base of Henry's Fork Peak. Deadhorse Lake is where, middle fork of the Blacks Fork or?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

> I honestly think being stuck in a lightning storm is one of the more alarming outdoor experiences one can have. Glad you made it out safe.


I second that notion, lightning scares the bejesus outta me especially when I'm near a peak and you hear the thunder before you see the lightning! Honestly there were a few times I even prayed I was going to make it out okay because it was NUTS! I [email protected]#$ you not, golf ball sized hail was coming down and it flooded the floor 3" deep within 5 minutes while I was being pelted by what portion of my body still stuck out from beneath the downed tree. Had a few bounce off the ground and smack me in the eye as well while under that downed tree, it sucked.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> > Which Cliff Lake? I know of 3 in the Uintas. It's Deadhorse Lake.
> 
> 
> Cliff Lake up Henry's Fork at the base of Henry's Fork Peak. Deadhorse Lake is where, middle fork of the Blacks Fork or?


West Fork of the Black' Fork


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I to was on the slope this past weekend. Just made it back to the tent when everything broke loose.

Gotta love the Uintas.


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

i was also on the north slope, and right around lonetree aswell. and man that was a crazy storm. The only bucks i ever saw was on friday evening.


----------

